# The Skull of Sidon (RCG 14)



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If you put the Red Cross of Gold Books 1-14 on your Kindle, move them to the top of your TBR list, and read about two chapters a day (not counting prefaces) you can be reading the Skull of Sidon by Halloween! Booooooo!

_"There!" Gerald pointed again and shouted before spurring his horse up the lane. 
Mark squinted through the rain and saw the fleeting shadow of the hulk slogging through the muddy road a few hundred yards away. He gigged his own horse and rode after the apprentice.
The creature looked back, roared at them and started climbing the slope again on all fours. This rock face was much steeper than the one they had just traversed and if they were going to follow, they would have to go on foot. The thing would have the advantage of higher ground.
Mark caught up with his apprentice and dismounted.
"We'll go up!" he said and turned to wait for Corrigan to catch up. The Knight of the Golden Eagle dismounted and drew his sword and dagger.
"Stay here with the horses, Brother!" Mark ordered. "Gerald and I will head him off and send him back this way. Keep an eye out. He might double back!"
Corrigan nodded and took hold of the horses' reins and stabbed his sword in the mud before sheathing his dagger. He crossed himself quickly and said a quick prayer for protection to the Holy Mother and then held his sword at the ready in his left hand.
Half way up the slope, Mark lost sight of their quarry. The rocks, the rain and the shadows obscured him completely. They climbed on until they reached a narrow ledge where they were able to stand upright. The storm was abating, the lightning growing sparser. Suddenly, Gerald grabbed his arm and pointed to the right. Mark spun around in time to see the creature levering a huge boulder loose with a tree limb. The muddy ground holding the rock in place gave way and the rock tumbled toward them. 
They leapt out of the way, falling face down in the mud as the first boulder crashed past them. The rock struck against more rocks, dislodging them from the mountainside as it went, creating a muddy rockslide, and picking up momentum. 
"Corrigan!!" Gerald shouted and tried to climb to his feet, slipping and sliding down the slope. 
Mark grabbed him and stopped him before he became part of the devastation. The lightning provided a stop-action sequence in front of their horrified eyes as a good portion of the ledge on which they stood plummeted down toward the Knight of the Golden Eagle and their hapless horses.
When the ground stopped moving, there was no sign of Carlisle Corrigan, the horses or the monster who had started the landslide._


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations!                

But....

I can't get the link to work....Is it just me?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool! Now I have to go one-click it so I can read it after I finish Tempo Rubato, which I am currently engrossed in. Totally different from The RCG's, but fascinating.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

To go with the announcement, here is a little excerpt from Book XIV:. The Skull of Sidon

_The two gray creatures had found their mounts and were now closing in on Mark Andrew again, swinging their maces above their heads. Konrad scooped up the backpack and ran a few paces from the scene of the fight before pulling the linen wrapped thing from within the pack. He yanked the white cloth from the Skull and held it up in his right hand.

"Behold! The Skull of Sidon!" The Knight of the Apocalypse bellowed in his deep voice. "Look upon the face of death and tremble with fear! Gaze upon the dust of eternity and the powers of the Abyss!" He yelled what he thought might be appropriately scary warnings and the creatures stopped their assault on Mark Andrew.

Lucio rode past them and dispatched another one, sending its head one way and its body another with two swift blows. He looked up at Konrad, threw one arm over his face at the sight of the terrible thing in his hand and fell from his horse to the ground. The great red beast turned and let go a mighty roar at the sight of the Skull. It lifted its wings and took flight, but did not get far before its head erupted in a ball of blinding light. A mini-explosion rocked the clearing and the bird-like body crashed to the ground not more than half a dozen feet from Mark Andrew.

The Knight of Death knew better than to look at the Skull. He took a step forward, completed his characteristic dip and swung the golden blade in a three-hundred-sixty degree arc, completely cutting the legs from under the last creature's horse. The beast fell to the ground on its belly with a horridly sickening sound and his second swing separated the gray clad creature's head from its shoulders. Mark spun in a circle looking for more attackers and then ran to kneel beside the Knight of the Golden Eagle. He sat in the dust with his arms over his head._

Try this link: 
The Red Cross of [URL=Gold:]Gold:. The Skull of Sidon[/url]


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But....
> 
> I can't get the link to work....Is it just me?


I think both links are working now. Don't know what happened the first time.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

You have the most awesome covers!  

My fave is still from Tempo, but this one is cool in its own right.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Got it!  I can't believe you haven't raised your price to more than $2.99. You know we would pay more to keep reading this series, don't you?  Thanks for another bargain.  Umm....the cover says XIV, the thread title, the announcement and the scroll say XV, does that mean XV is on its way sooner rather than later?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Got it! I can't believe you haven't raised your price to more than $2.99. You know we would pay more to keep reading this series, don't you? Thanks for another bargain. Umm....the cover says XIV, the thread title, the announcement and the scroll say XV, does that mean XV is on its way sooner rather than later?


As usual, my ineptitude with the world of numbers still haunts me. It is one of the reasons that I use Roman Numerals. My psychotherapist suggested that I use Roman numbers because they look more like letters. LOL!!! Thanks a million... errr, billion? How about Thanks a Thousand!! Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> You have the most awesome covers!
> 
> My fave is still from Tempo, but this one is cool in its own right.


*Takes off hat with long ostrich feather and makes sweeping bow* Thank you so very much, Miss RedAdept! I wanted to make it scary for Halloween.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Got it! I can't believe you haven't raised your price to more than $2.99. You know we would pay more to keep reading this series, don't you? Thanks for another bargain. Umm....the cover says XIV, the thread title, the announcement and the scroll say XV, does that mean XV is on its way sooner rather than later?


Last time I looked I saw at least one at 1.99...    Maybe he's plotting to get everybody hooked, then raise the price REALLY high,  and we will HAVE to buy them anyway. I know I will! I have been hooked for soooo long and patiently waiting for each book as they are published.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Based on above logic, I better buy XIV before the price goes up.

Brendan, just thought I would let you know I recommended the RCG series as one to read all the way through. Here is the thread, in care you are interested 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14515.0.html


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*sigh* The more of 'em you write, the further behind I get. Guess I should hop to it and get started on the first one that I bought awhile back before I can never catch up...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Based on above logic, I better buy XIV before the price goes up.
> 
> Brendan, just thought I would let you know I recommended the RCG series as one to read all the way through. Here is the thread, in care you are interested
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14515.0.html


Thank you for the recommendation, Miss Padded. There was a time, several years ago, when I thought I might actually have to pay someone to read them. I had several 'publishing houses' write and offer to read them for a hefty price and I'm afraid that frown crease is still evident between my eyes. I have learned a lot since then and the way the movies portray writers and their agents and publishers just doesn't seem to fit reality. I can only thank God that we now have the means to publish our own works and market our own books without paying someone else hundreds of dollars to do what we can do for ourselves. Of course, it does take time and that is the truth. Perhaps someday, somewhere things will even out. In the mean time, thank you for reading and enjoying. Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Last time I looked I saw at least one at 1.99...    Maybe he's plotting to get everybody hooked, then raise the price REALLY high,  and we will HAVE to buy them anyway. I know I will! I have been hooked for soooo long and patiently waiting for each book as they are published.


Mwahahahahaha!! You are on to me, Miss Meredith. The next book's price tag will be $299.00! Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Woo hoo!  

*dashes off to purchase new book immediately*


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Steph H said:


> *sigh* The more of 'em you write, the further behind I get. Guess I should hop to it and get started on the first one that I bought awhile back before I can never catch up...


Steph - it is possible to catch up. I was in your same shoes a couple of months ago. Everyone here raved about this series so I purchased the first book and never looked back. At that time, Brendan had 12 books out, I started Book 1 and kept going until I caught up. Here's the best part: I couldn't put the books down so it was easy to keep reading and Brendan always leaves you hanging from one book to the next so you are absolutely dying to start the next one to see what happens. I have become fond of the characters in these books and look forward to the continuation of the series. Steph - you will get there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Steph - it is possible to catch up. I was in your same shoes a couple of months ago. Everyone here raved about this series so I purchased the first book and never looked back. At that time, Brendan had 12 books out, I started Book 1 and kept going until I caught up. Here's the best part: I couldn't put the books down so it was easy to keep reading and Brendan always leaves you hanging from one book to the next so you are absolutely dying to start the next one to see what happens. I have become fond of the characters in these books and look forward to the continuation of the series. Steph - you will get there.


Miss Chilady, you have no idea how great this makes me feel.  It is readers like you who make writing worthwhile.  Thank you. Brendan



GreenThumb said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> *dashes off to purchase new book immediately*


Miss Thumb, good to hear from you.  Thank you for your patience. Brendan


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just finished Tempo Rubato and purchased RCG XIV. Will there be a sequal to TR? I loved it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, Miss Shaw, I did start a sequel to the story a long, long time ago and got it about half finished.  Unfortunately, it was actually written in ink on paper... I know, I know that's a real looooooooooong time ago and I had it stored in a Rubbermaid box in my garage.  I lived right down town at the time and thought my house was high and dry... well, you know that commercial where the people and the dog are ignoring the flood until their house fills up with water and washed out the front door?  Need I say more?  Flood water is a wonderful eraser for ink.  Must be the pollution in it.  Anyhow, that's what happened to it.  If and when I get finished editing and publishing the rest of the Red Cross of Gold series which is already finished work, I'll consider doing a sequel to it.  But I have another book and the people who've read it, enjoyed it immensely.  I might put it out before I try something from scratch so to speak.  Thank you so much for your kind comments and continuing support.  I will try to keep you entertained for a while and a bit or at least a bit and then some.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Now, I have downloaded XIV, finished supper and cleaned up the kitchen. Now, my plan for the evening:
1. Make some of William's punch
2. Make a big bowl of popcorn
3. Curl up on the couch with Kindra and find out what happens to Mark Andrew and Merry.

Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am doing the same thing right now... 'xcept the punch... I got a Mojito instead!   I am_ enjoying_ it too! Oh! AND I am eating Kettle Korn.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Steph - it is possible to catch up. I was in your same shoes a couple of months ago. Everyone here raved about this series so I purchased the first book and never looked back. At that time, Brendan had 12 books out, I started Book 1 and kept going until I caught up. Here's the best part: I couldn't put the books down so it was easy to keep reading and Brendan always leaves you hanging from one book to the next so you are absolutely dying to start the next one to see what happens. I have become fond of the characters in these books and look forward to the continuation of the series. Steph - you will get there.


I must say, that until I came to Kindleboards I secretly wondered if I was the only one reading the series. I know they came out on Kindle starting last Fall sometime, and at the time I had already read the first ones on Ebook and/or paperback and I was so excited to find the KB... I can actually "talk" to other fans who know these characters like I do! I obviously identify with MNS (my member name) and LOVE Mark Andrew. I think I will finish up this book tonight... I get off early tomorrow, who needs sleep?! I hope this book is going where I think it is, if so I will be completely in LOVE with a new male character. WHat do you think of Lemarik? I _adore_ him.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

AROUND OF CHEERS LADDIE...so happy to see XIV out plan to start on it this weekend now wheres XV...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, Viking.  Glad to be of service to my local marauders (pays off when they are pillaging and burning in my area).  I'm hoping to have the next one out in time for Turkey Day.  I'm sure that everyone will want to be reading it instead of eating and shopping and watching football.  I might even save some people some money since shopping for the books on kindle is easier and less painfully expensive than fighting other shoppers down at the mall.  BEWARE OF WALMART ON BLACK FRIDAY!!!  I usually go at 5 AM when people are more like Night of the Living Dead.  That way they are slower when they go for the toaster ovens.    Not so in some of the bigger cities though.  I stick to the country stores.  Last year, I couldn't find a buggy and a fellow in front of me in line allowed me to share his buggy.  It was the beginning (and end) of a short, but happy friendship.   It's just like Sting says in his song... uh, I forget which song and I forget the words... uh, something about 'seeing the universe in a grain of sand'?  Sorry, Sting, if you're reading.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Didn't Sting sing "Every cake you bake?"  
Out in time for Thanksgiving!  You are a machine, man!  A literary powerhorse.  In the time it takes me to do the laundry, you write a best-selling novel.  I want to be Brendan Carroll    That's it!!!  I'm going to dress up as Brendan Carroll for Halloween!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Didn't Sting sing "Every cake you bake?"
> Out in time for Thanksgiving! You are a machine, man! A literary powerhorse. In the time it takes me to do the laundry, you write a best-selling novel. I want to be Brendan Carroll  That's it!!! I'm going to dress up as Brendan Carroll for Halloween!!!


Ms. Miller... did ya notice he said 30 books!!!!  I think that was a slip... sleep deprivation or something because I remember a while back he would not give us a real #! Remember the Dallas Cowboys trivia thing?! Now he casually tells someone on here 30 books!!! I was in shock! He has been holding out on us! I do remember him saying he already has written a bunch and he is just editing with Ms. Penelope Dimpleschnipps and they are slow-moving with work and everything... 30 books! We are going to be reading until next Christmas! Then he will come out with Tempo II !!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Didn't Sting sing "Every cake you bake?"
> Out in time for Thanksgiving! You are a machine, man! A literary powerhorse. In the time it takes me to do the laundry, you write a best-selling novel. I want to be Brendan Carroll  That's it!!! I'm going to dress up as Brendan Carroll for Halloween!!!


You would probably get arrested for being too handsome in public. LOL.    That is why I have to wear a mask when I go out. It's so embarrassing to be arrested just because people are jealous of me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ms. Miller... did ya notice he said 30 books!!!!  I think that was a slip... sleep deprivation or something because I remember a while back he would not give us a real #! Remember the Dallas Cowboys trivia thing?! Now he casually tells someone on here 30 books!!! I was in shock! He has been holding out on us! I do remember him saying he already has written a bunch and he is just editing with Ms. Penelope Dimpleschnipps and they are slow-moving with work and everything... 30 books! We are going to be reading until next Christmas! Then he will come out with Tempo II !!!!


Did I say that? I must have been mistaken. I've ackchooly written 34 novels and 4 short stories. But who is counting and I forgot to mention Miss Miller's question. That was not Sting that sang "Every Cake You Bake", that was Stung, his twin brother who died of an insect bite 800years before Sting was born, oh, but that's another story.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

will Stings brother Stung be in book 15 or 16


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure he will, VW.  Stung the Merciless.  He is a man without morals or cooking skills.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm sure he will, VW. Stung the Merciless. He is a man without morals or cooking skills.


Aha!! I knew that you and VW were secret pals!! So you are giving away spoilers on Book LXV. My question to the both of you is this: How did you know about Stung, the Merciless's cooking skills? It is purely legend, but I was told that he once BBQ'd an entire musk ox, hair and all, along with hooves and horns and forced his troops to eat it without a proper dipping sauce. Furthermore, he served potato salad and sauerkraut with the entree and did not offer antacids afterwards, before sending his men on an arduous trek through the Galleria Mall in Houston, Texas in search of Pop Rocks and Coconut M & M's. As I said this is only legend and will not be included in Book LXV. Mr. VW, please see me after class! Miss Miller, you will write on the Kindleboards "I love Brendan's Books" five hundred and sixty-three times.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

"I love Brendan's Books five hundred and sixty-three times."      uh-oh, I think I did that wrong.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> "I love Brendan's Books five hundred and sixty-three times."   uh-oh, I think I did that wrong.


Well, that is to be expected on the first try. I will accept that for now, but remember, Miss Lady, next time you get in trouble, you will have to write it out five hundred and sixty-four times with nail polish. LOL


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> "I love Brendan's Books five hundred and sixty-three times."   uh-oh, I think I did that wrong.


Do not worry mamiller I have your back (stands with new shiney silver sword at the ready) cut n paste lassie


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Excellent read for Halloween! Even read back over some of the scarier parts to get in the spirit last night!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Thank you, Viking. Glad to be of service to my local marauders (pays off when they are pillaging and burning in my area).  I'm hoping to have the next one out in time for Turkey Day. I'm sure that everyone will want to be reading it instead of eating and shopping and watching football. I might even save some people some money since shopping for the books on kindle is easier and less painfully expensive than fighting other shoppers down at the mall. BEWARE OF WALMART ON BLACK FRIDAY!!! I usually go at 5 AM when people are more like Night of the Living Dead. That way they are slower when they go for the toaster ovens.  Not so in some of the bigger cities though. I stick to the country stores. Last year, I couldn't find a buggy and a fellow in front of me in line allowed me to share his buggy. It was the beginning (and end) of a short, but happy friendship.  It's just like Sting says in his song... uh, I forget which song and I forget the words... uh, something about 'seeing the universe in a grain of sand'? Sorry, Sting, if you're reading.


Turkey Day is just around the corner, will we have RCGXV to pull us out of our post-gluttony stupors?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Funny you should ask, Miss Crebel.  Please direct your attention to my new thread on this his forum, galorum.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Funny you should ask, Miss Crebel. Please direct your attention to my new thread on this his forum, galorum.


OK... I'm not Crebel, but I looked and I can't find it! Where


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Look again, Miss Meredith.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... I'm not Crebel, but I looked and I can't find it! Where


Did you find it Merry? RCGXV is here!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Look again, Miss Meredith.


OK, you posted that thread, like seconds before I posted my sad little "I can't find it"... See, it wasn't there when I LOOKED but I AM SO GLAD to have found it and I got it now!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Did you find it Merry? RCGXV is here!!!!!


Yes Ma'am! I got it!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

the covers awsome and I am so *happy* thanks Brendan and as so many of out here will want to know ...whens the next one lad


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Skull Sidon will soon be released as a paperback on Amazon.com with a new cover. Link will be forthcoming as soon as it becomes available. In the meantime, here is an excerpt from the _Red Cross of Gold XIV:. The Skull of Sidon._

_Mark Andrew fell back from the door of the ruined church as the monstrosity within bolted, almost running him down in the mud. He slipped, slid and caught himself against a mossy block, cursing his luck and the time and the weather. In response to his curse, the glowering gray sky opened up and dumped a deluge of cold rain on his head. He cursed again and yanked the hood of his black cloak up over his hat and pulled it closer over his ears. The wind whipped the soaked tendrils of his hair in his face, making it almost impossible to see which way the creature had gone.

"Up!" He shouted as he turned to his companions. "Don't let him get away!"

His two miserable companions slipped down the rocky, muddy slope to the ruined gate where their horses were tied. Carlisle Corrigan held an oil lamp affixed to a slender pole in one hand, attempting to shed more light on their path than the strobing effects of the lightning allowed.

"There, Master!!" Sir Ramsay's apprentice, Gerald Hamlin, pointed and shouted when the blue, flickering light played across the boulder strewn road that was rapidly becoming a raging torrent of black, murky water, streaming down the sides of the mountains rearing up behind the old Abbey.

Ramsay jerked his head around and caught sight of the lumbering hulk shambling quite rapidly up the steep incline.

"He's headed for the rocks!!" Corrigan shouted. "If he gets up there, we'll lose him, Brother!"

Mark chewed his top lip briefly and pressed one hand against his forehead, blinking the water from his eyes. If they let the thing get away, it could take years to locate him again. The Grand Master would be livid and they would have wasted a great deal of time, money and effort for naught.

"Mount up!" he shouted and grabbed for his horse's reins. The big horse snorted and reared momentarily, pawing the air, whinnying in protest; its eyes rolled in objection.

The three men managed to get onto their nervous mounts' saddles and Mark led the way up the incline, allowing his horse to pick the best way around the rocks and boulders protruding from the earth. The water sheeted away behind them, making the climb difficult and dangerous. Again and again, their horses stumbled and neighed in fright as streaks of brilliant blue lightning lit up the ragged storm clouds over the mountains._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

_The Skull of Sidon_, Book XIV is now available as a paperback at Createspace and will soon have a page at Amazon as a paperback.

_"And who would you be, sir?" Christopher Stewart stood on the steps of the cottage, holding a dagger in each hand defensively.
"My name is Lucio Dambretti. You don‟t remember me, Christopher Stewart?" Lucio did not dismount, but sat in his saddle, eying the young apprentice suspiciously. Christopher Stewart. In the flesh?
"I do not know you, sir." The boy shook his head.
"Who is that?" A woman‟s voice asked from the open door.
"Please stand back," Christopher said over his shoulder. "I don‟t know the man though he knows my name."
"Where are the others?" Merry stepped onto the porch in spite of Christopher‟s warning causing him to roll his eyes as he looked out at the man with the curly beard seated on the red horse.
"Please go back inside, miss." Christopher Stewart glanced at her. "He could be dangerous."
"What you are doing is dangerous, boy," Lucio slid from the horse. He could not believe what he was seeing. This was Meredith Sinclair, just as the Djinni had said, but surely Christopher Stewart was not the „other Golden Eagle‟. "Allow me to speak to the woman."
"No," Stewart almost shouted and grabbed her arm and pushed her toward the door. This one certainly carried himself like one of the Knights of the Temple of Solomon. He had the same mannerisms and his speech was very similar in style to Mark Ramsay‟s though his accent was different. And the arrogance was very evident in his tanned face.
89
"Wait just a minute!" Merry grabbed the door facing. "I would like to talk to someone who might know something about what is going on." She turned back to look at Lucio as he stepped through the gate. "Do you know Mark Ramsay?"
"I do," Lucio told her. His frown turned to a half smile. Just how this had happened, he had no idea, but here was Meredith just as she had been when he‟d first seen her descending her staircase in Texas sixty years or more gone by now. "I just came from his house. He sent me here."
"He did not!" Christopher shook his head. "He‟s lying." The young apprentice stepped nearer the steps as Lucio approached.
"If he sent you here, then you must know Simon and Luke and Carlisle," Merry called to him from behind Christopher.
"I may know them. I may not. You are strangers here. It is not very wise to offend those who would offer aide, nor is your attitude very hospitable to those who would ask it," Lucio warned, but continued to smile at Merry as he drew his silver sword from its scabbard. Christopher stepped down in the yard to meet him. He eyed the apprentice warily. "Don‟t make me hurt you, boy."
"Stand back." Christopher shouted at him. He was very nervous. If this was another Knight, he would hardly stand a chance against him with only two daggers.
Merry ran down the steps and Christopher tried to grab her as she passed him. It was a mistake to take his eyes off the man with the sword. Lucio had him on the ground with the sword at his throat instantly.
"Now, up, boy." Lucio dragged him up and shoved him back toward the porch. "And don‟t try anything special. You will respect your elders, if not your betters, il mio dulce."
"You are Italian," Merry told him and he frowned at her.
It was hard for Lucio to imagine that she did not know him.
"What are you doing here?" He asked her{/i}

*Paperback Link: *  [URL=https://www.createspace]https://www.createspace.com/3462608[/url]_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the second book of the *Assassin Chronicles: The King of Terrors*, the indomitable assassin/alchemist Chevalier du Morte gains permission to change the Templar Primitive Rule of Order so that he can return to America and marry Miss Meredith Sinclair. Though married Knights are not unprecedented in the Templar Order, itself, the Order of the Red Cross of Gold has never had a married Knight, especially not one of the semi-immortal Knights of the Ruling Council of Twelve. This new development does not set well with some of the Brothers who take it upon themselves to correct the situation. In the meantime, Miss Meredith has a surprise for Sir Ramsay waiting in America. It should have been simple... _Should have been simple_.
The outing proves to be a convoluted mess complicated by Meredith's former companions' lust for Templar secrets and the development of a totally unacceptable snag in his relationship with his best and dearest friend. Magic, madness and mayhem follow the Chevalier du Morte as he tries to salvage his life from the ashes of a cruel retribution. Discounted from $2.99 to $1.99 at Amazon. Books 1-4 are all discounted to $1.99 at this time.










Also available in paperback format.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors is currently discounted from $2.99 to $1.99 at Amazon. In Book 2 the Knight of Death, Chevalier du Morte Mark Ramsay compounds his troubles by persuading the Council to allow him to ask Miss Sinclair to marry him. Should have been a simple thing. Should have been easy. They love each other, right? Maybe... maybe not.










Also available in paperback format.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Its series like this make me wish that I could "find" it all over again I find myself going back rereading certain parts of the books much like the _Lord of the Rings_ thanks for expanding my fantasy world Mr.Carroll


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Strangely enough, I've noticed others on the boards having trouble with the DTP eating their books for days on end.  The King of Terrors has been unavailable for almost four days now even though I've written them and they told me that it would be up within 48 hours.  I wonder when this will clear up?  I've had several mishaps with the DTP this month.  I hope it hasn't caused anyone any trouble.  I'll let everyone know when it clears up.  My apologies.

Thank you, Mr. VW.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Order of the Red Cross of Gold has lost their one and only lady Knight and can't find her anywhere. Mark and Luke set out on a little trip to Ireland in search of the elusive clurichaun, Paddy Puffingtowne, whom they think might be able to help them find her. Paddy knows many things and things suddenly take an unexpected turn when the two Knights have to help the elves defeat an old enemy. The Red Cross of Gold VI:. Dragonslayer is available for $2.99.

_"It's a bit tight in here, Signor Puffingtowne," Dambretti complained as he sat down on the floor of Paddy's 'living room' in the cave under the rocks. The ceiling was less than six feet high and the two Knights could not stand up straight anywhere in the house. The clurichaun and his strange little housekeeper, the same old woman who had run Mark Andrew down on the street in Kilkenny, bustled around on the other side of the room setting out pints of ale on the table and plates of dark brown cake that smelled heavenly.
"Oh, ye'd complain aboot nothing and everything, Lucky," Paddy laughed at him and then handed him a mug of dark ale. "'ere ye go, me boy. Cakes and ale. Good enough for any goddess&#8230; or god as th' case may be. Thot'll make ye feel more amiable, methinks."
Lucio took the mug and then the old woman, whom Paddy called Binky, handed him a small plate with a sizable hunk of cake on it. Lucio smelled deeply of it and then took a big bite. It was quite good, rich and spicy, full of currants and covered over with a golden honey glaze.
"By th' saints! Tis grand t' see ye again, Andy," Paddy continued as he handed Mark Andrew a mug of the rich brew. Binky followed up with a another slice of the cake for him and then set out bowls of ripe cherries and currants on the table. There were also big, brown figs and pears in a hammered copper pan in the center of the table.
Mark Andrew sat on a colorfully painted wooden stool with his knees practically in his face.
"And ye're just in toime t' see me new com-pew-tah," Paddy announced and brought his own cake and ale to the heavy, old rolltop desk. He fussed around a bit and then rolled up the top before sitting in the high-backed chair in front of his computer. Stretching as far as his short arm could reach; he felt deep in one of the cubbyholes and pulled out the mouse.
The old woman dragged a churn from the corner and poked up the fire in the hearth. Lucio watched her as she took a small coal from the hearth with the tongs and dropped it into the churn before sitting down on a low, wooden stool. He hadn't seen anyone actually churning butter in years. 
"So ye got yerself a computer, did ye?" Mark Andrew commented doubtfully and raised both eyebrows at Lucio accusingly. Perhaps the Italian could have found Paddy on the Internet after all._


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

thats a'ffione wee mon ye got there lad...I feel you could write an entire book around him


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have had requests for just such a thing and perhaps one day when I'm not so busy, I might write a side story about Paddy and his cousins.  I think I'll go and find the old "Hey, Where did he come from?" thread and give a little more info about dear auld Paddy.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Paddy's the mon!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from the Red Cross of Gold IX:. the Queen of the Abyss. Mark Andrew has lost his will to live and Paddy is trying to bring his old friend a new reason to go on:

_"There are others," Sam shrugged. "You will see. You will see many things when you descend into the Abyss."
"Descend&#8230;?" Mark Andrew frowned. That did not sound good.
"But let us not speak of these things now. Let's dance first and then we will begin the healing." 
Sam got up suddenly to take his hand and the clurichaun added the sound of his bagpipes to the lively music. Mark Andrew looked down at his unlikely friend and the short red-bearded creature dressed in a bright red and yellow kilt winked at him.
"Go on, Andy," the clurichaun told him. "I'll be roight 'ere when ye get back. Paddy will take care o' ye. I told ye once before, when ye hoire Paddy Puffingtowne t' take care o' ye stock, ye get yer money's worth, lad."
Mark Andrew nodded graciously to him and then allowed Sam to draw him into the dancing crowd around the five elven fires. He made it through one dance before being carried back to the bier. They laid him out on his back and began to draw runes on his face and his chest with a mysterious black powder mixed with nectar, preparing him for the magick that would restore and heal him from the terrible wounds inflicted by the Queen as best they could.
"Can ye heal 'im completely?" Paddy asked from over the elf's shoulder as he worked.
"I do not know, friend," Sam answered. "But I believe we can protect him until he can heal himself. He has the power, but not the will."_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

when ye hoire Paddy Puffingtowne t' take care o' ye stock, ye get yer money's worth... yeah at first I was leary of ole Paddy, I thought he was _figure_ of my imagination..now hes as real as Mark


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I think Paddy would be more a figure of my imagination than yours, my friend.  In case anyone is wondering, clurichauns are very useful faeries in that they will move into your wine cellar look out for your 'stock' (your wine and such).  This one is very modern and can use your computer to order more liquor when the supplies run low.  He also plays bagpipes, sings and dances and KNOWS things.  I said he was a figure of my imagination, but it would not be fair to say that actually since Paddy was collaboration of sorts.  He was suggested by one of my Beta readers and I took the idea and ran with it.  Glad you like him, Mr. Warrior.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

As everyone who reads or has read one the book in _The Red Cross of Gold books_ knows or finds out "'ole Paddy is there for ye,just sayin lad and lassies"...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the Red Cross of Gold XVII:. Full Circle, Paddy has been missing for seven years and no one knows where he's gotten off to. Here is an excerpt from the book. Lucio and Merry Ramsay have been off exploring on the Isle of Ramsay, looking for Merlin's tomb:

_"You could have warned me."
"I tried to." He grabbed at his clothes which were still quite wet from the night before and turned his back on her. "What did you expect? Magick?" He asked over his shoulder as pulled on his pants.
Merry cringed as she put on her wet clothes. The wind blowing in off the Irish Sea made her shiver and shake and her wet jeans were virtually impossible to put on.
"What did we find?" She asked him. "I don't remember anything."
"We found the cave," he told her. "It was right where Konrad's map said it would be."
"What do you think?" She asked him excitedly.
"I think it's a cave. One end is under water and the other looked ominously treacherous&#8230;. And dark," he added. "I don't know. Birds don't do well in caves or under water. Believe me. I've been there and done that. Unless you're a bat which is not really a bird, but a..."
"So we didn't go inside?" She asked with disappointment cutting him off as she stood up and zipped her jeans with shaking fingers. Even her sneakers were soaked.
"No, of course not," he told her. "I told you it was only a reconnaissance mission."
"Can we go again as bats?" She asked him as he pulled his wet shirt over his head. His hair was wet and dripped on his shoulders causing him to shudder.
"Bats? I don't have a spell for bats. I'm the Knight of the Golden Eagle. Not the Knight of the Obsidian Bat. My mysteries are of the Egyptians, not of the wicked witch of the east."
"West," she said and put one bare foot in her shoe tentatively.
"Santa Maria. West. East. Whatever," he said and went to raise the trapdoor. "The sun's coming up fast, la mia dulce. We'd best hurry or there will be more rumors to fight about."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

He is in the underworld and it seems he has company in _The Red Cross of Gold XX:. Cross Purposes _ which is now available at Amazon. Here is a short excerpt from _Cross Purposes_.

_"What happened, your Grace?" Montague looked about at the serene landscape.
"Luke?" The Grand Master sought out the face of the Knight of the Orient.
"I'm not sure, your Grace," Luke shook his head. He had come away with only his pants. No boots, no shirt. His hair was still wet from the rain. They were all still quite wet. "If you will remember, Sir, I told you that I was a bit worried about calling on the stronger powers! It may be that instead of calling them to us, they brought us to them."
"How so?" Champlain frowned at him. 
"I mean that instead of the protective spirits covering us in Scotland, they brought us here to protect us. I have never used the magick in such a manner. I am unskilled in the deeper incantations and invocations. My brother could have done it better, I believe, but I can only ask for protection, I cannot dictate conditions and terms."
"But where is here?" Andrew d'Ornan looked up at the milky ribbon of stars in the sky. "This is a beautiful place, but&#8230;"
"Ho, the beach!!" A shout from above made them all turn in unison. They could see three figures skidding down the rock face, working their way back and forth amongst the boulders.
"Ho, the cliff!" Louis Champlain shouted, but drew his sword slowly from the scabbard. The rest of the Knights followed suit and some of the apprentices who also wore swords drew their weapons, but did not brandish them openly.
D'Brouchart turned and looked up at the rapidly approaching greeting party.
The three figures disappeared behind a large pillar of rock and then re-emerged on the beach with them.
"Well, bless my soul!" Barry shouted and hurried forward before anyone could react. "Paddy Puffingtowne!" _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Is in Scotland, the war is over and it's time for a party in Book XII:. Son of the Moon:

_"For pity's sake, Mark Andrew! What is wrong?" She asked him when he took hold of her and kissed her soundly.
"We're going for a swim," he said and grabbed her hand and dragged her toward the stairs.
"Wait!" She protested. "My swimsuit!"
"Ye will nae be needin' it lassie," he told her and tucked the rolled up sign under his arm.
When they passed through the kitchen, he ordered Jonathan to throw out the lamb stew and make potato salad and baked beans according to Merry's recipes. He stopped at the cellar door and bellowed down the stairs. "Paddy Puffingtowne! Planxty Grine!"
The two people in question appeared at the bottom of the stairs looking up at him in shock, expecting another earth-shattering event to occur shortly.
"Paddy! Set up a keg on the patio. No, two kegs!" he amended. "Planxty! Dunna even go near th' pit and dunna even think aboot comin' to th' pool if ye value yer 'ead. And Paddy, rosin up yer bow, thair'll be dancin' tonoight."
"Wot's oll this aboot, Andy?" Paddy clamped his pipe between his teeth and frowned up at him in consternation. "Did we furget someone's birthday celebration again?"
"No! Th' war is over, Paddy. We need a celebration." 
Mark turned to Merry, placed one finger over her lips to silence her and dragged her toward the back door._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Brothers are celebrating and Paddy is playing for them, but Sister Meredith seems to have lost her sense of reality. If you haven't reached Book 15 in the Assassin Chronicles, what are you waiting for? Winter is the best time for curling up with a good book.

_"Play something for us, Paddy," Lucio told the clurichaun. "Nothing... exotic. Just a waltz."
Paddy nodded and looked up at the first stars of the evening. He leaned to whisper to Planxty and they struck up a very old song. Lucio took his daughter's hand and pulled her from Konrad's lap. They began to dance across the bricks.
Meredith leaned toward Konrad and spoke in a low voice.
"They are so handsome together," she said and her voice was full of pride. "I only wish that my other daughter was here. You would not believe that they were sisters."
Konrad's eyes widened. She was speaking of Nicole.
"But they have different fathers," he said.
"Don't be silly," Meredith giggled and turned up her glass of wine. "I will be very glad when we can all go home together. You will like your brothers-in-law, Konrad."
"My brothers-in-law?" He glanced about.
"Yes. John Paul and Marco and Luke. The king has many sons and daughters, but he is most proud of my children. They are the most beautiful children in all the kingdom. You'll see. And I am sure that he will want to give you a province since you have married his daughter. I will see to it that it is a rich province. I would not want my daughter to live in a barbarian realm. And it should be close to Babylon so that we may visit often."
"Oh, yes, of course," Konrad nodded. He had not realized the depths of her insanity. He was saved by the reappearance of Louis Champlain.
"Would you care to dance with me, my lady?" He bowed in front of Meredith and held out his hand.
"I would be honored, sir." Meredith took his hand and he led her across the bricks._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In _the Red Cross of Gold XI:. Ars Arabia_, Paddy is in cahoots with the Templar Children and it looks like they might be headed for trouble.

_Marco let out the breath he was holding and hurried over to Lucia's bed with the others close behind him. Jozsef pulled the curtains around the small enclosure and Paddy climbed up on the bed with her. He sat down at the foot of the bed and looked at her face as best he could. John Paul's condition had disturbed him greatly, but Lucia looked only to be asleep. _ 
_"Go sit by your father," Marco told Jozsef. "Planxty, give me the stuff."
Planxty pulled a small brown bottle from his pocket and handed it to the boy.
"Go on with Jozsef and keep a look out for me." Marco jerked his head at the apprentice.
Paddy climbed down from the bed and smiled up at Marco. "I'll just take meself out t' th' desk and inquoire after th' health o' th' lassie. Thot shud keep them busy! I dunna know a thing aboot apoplexy. They'll 'ave t' do a bit o' explainin'."
Marco nodded. He waited until Paddy had gone and the ward became silent again. He could hear the Grand Master breathing. He crossed himself and got to his knees beside her bed. 
"O, Lord God, Master of the Universe, hear the prayer of your humble servant, Marco Niccolo Dambretti, son of Lucio Apolonio Dambretti, Poor Knight of Solomon's Temple, Chevalier l'Aigle d'Or. Aid me in my endeavors to help my sister, Lucia Simone Dambretti."
Marco reached inside his shirt and pulled out a rolled up papyrus covered with Egyptian hieroglyphs and paintings. He smoothed the papyrus out on the floor in front of him and then pulled a small golden bird from his pocket to place it in the center of the paper._

In a strange twist of fate, the Chevalier du Morte, finds himself suddenly catapulted into the role of Grand Master of the Order of the Red Cross of Gold when four members of the Order are struck down simultaneously in a mysterious incident. He is plagued by the idea that he has committed the unforgiveable sin while trying desperately to discover the whereabouts of the Djinn creature whom he suspects has put a curse on the Order. Once more, he inadvertantly incurs the wrath of the Grand Master and another of his beloved Brothers turns against him and calls for his head. He must defeat the Djinn, defeat his own personal demons and figure out some way to get things back to normal before the entire Order falls to pieces.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

An interresting fact Paddy is on lone from me an the crew in return for some cairns...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Very funny, Mr. Warrior, but I must give credit where credit is due. Mr. Warrior did, indeed, lend me the idea for Paddy's character. I can only thank him now, but if ever I become J.K. Rowling's competitor, I will buy him a new tankard and outfit his longboat with new oars. Now here's a little snippet from The Red Cross of Gold XIV:. The Skull of Sidon, that mentions the elusive clurichaun, but doesn't necessarily tell where he might be. Only $2.99 at Amazon for Kindle.
_
Mark Andrew nodded. "I will do what I can. Do you know... have you seen the Golden Eagle?"
"Which one?" Sam looked up at him from his oddly slanted blue eyes. "The red or the black?"
"The red or th..." Mark frowned. "Whattar ye sayin'?"
"Do you speak of Lucius of Venetia whom we shot down as a bird and helped to heal or Carlisle of Wales whose red locks glow in the sun? His ancestors no doubt knew the elves of Eire at some point. Why he has hair like Paddy Puffingtowne, so red and curly. Such hair is not natural among men, Adar. And he has the beauty of the angels about his face. Of whom do you inquire?"
"Either. Both." Mark Andrew picked up his pace. His troubles had just doubled. "Whair air they?"
"Lucius is at the palace of the dark one. Carlisle is with your grandsons, the son of the prophet and the son of the golden goddess. He and the Healer are at the seashore with the purple wizard."
"The Healer? Simon is with him?" Mark Andrew stopped and whistled loudly.
"Simon of Grenoble is with him and with your brother, the Knight."
"My brother is on the beach?" The black stallion trotted from the woods and stopped in front of him. So much for a mind-clearing walk.
"No. No. No." Sam shook his head. "Your brother and the Healer are on their way back to the cottage in the meadow with your woman."
Mark Andrew climbed onto the flat gray saddle and took up the reins.
"Oll roight. Which is it? Simon is on 'is way to th' cottage or on th' beach?" Mark was undecided which way to go first. Simon was not in his right mind and he needed desperately to catch up with him as he had promised Edgard d'Brouchart he would before he disappeared into the Abyss again.
"Both," Sam told him and raised both eyebrows. "There are two Golden Eagles and two Simon of Grenobles. Of which do you inquire?"
"The younger... no the older." Mark Andrew frowned in confusion.
"They are the same age, Adar." Sam looked at him as if he were daft.
Mark Andrew pressed his hands to his forehead and let go a low growl of frustration._


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Its worth the sum to get an idea as to where 'ole Paddy is...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I hope you are right, Mr. Warrior. It is a paltry sum indeed to pay for such valuable information. You never know when you might need ol' Paddy Elrood Puffingtowne. In this instance, he has thoughtfully provided a safe place to stay for the night, but Planxty Grine is doubtful. Nevair, evair doubt the ward o' Paddy Puffingtowne. Paddy knows, he does!

_Planxty nodded and then watched them disappear into the hole in the tree. Paddy's blue light disappeared instantly, plunging him into almost total darkness. The only light under the boughs emanated from the hundreds of flitting, darting shapes under and above the limbs of the trees. He stood in one place, turning about nervously as different sounds startled him and the lights seemed to close in on him from all sides. A larger, green light appeared under the trees afar off and began to wind its way toward him, disappearing and reappearing as it vanished behind the trunks of the intervening trees. Whatever it was, the high-pitched wailing was coming from it and as it drew nearer, he could see that it was more nearly his own size and not like the tiny winks and blinks nearby. There was no cover for him other than the roots and he didn't want to get too near them. The thing continued to make its way closer and closer and his hands began to sweat. Perspiration trickled down his face and tickled his neck as his breathing began to come in short gasps. How did one fight such a creature? But it was green! Paddy said if was red, kill it. No, Michele said red, orange and blue. NO! That was wrong. If it's not blue, kill it. Not green! Wait. This was green. Was it blue she said or green or yellow? He spun around in panic. The thing wailed again. Much nearer. The sound sent chills up his spine and over his head and his hands began to shake. His knees felt like water._

 Only $2.99 at the Kindle Store. Also available in paperback on amazon and createspace and smashwords.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, Planxty... He means well...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

yes Plax needs to chill and go with what Paddy tells 'em...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Paddy does seem to have a true grasp of the situation... Even of situations that aren't even situated yet!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Never, ever disregard Paddy's advice! Planxty Grine is about to find out the hard way in the Queen of the Abyss, RCG 








_Planxty nodded and then watched them disappear into the hole in the tree. Paddy's blue light disappeared instantly, plunging him into almost total darkness. The only light under the boughs emanated from the hundreds of flitting, darting shapes under and above the limbs of the trees. He stood in one place, turning about nervously as different sounds startled him and the lights seemed to close in on him from all sides. A larger, green light appeared under the trees afar off and began to wind its way toward him, disappearing and reappearing as it vanished behind the trunks of the intervening trees. Whatever it was, the high-pitched wailing was coming from it and as it drew nearer, he could see that it was more nearly his own size and not like the tiny winks and blinks nearby. There was no cover for him other than the roots and he didn't want to get too near them. The thing continued to make its way closer and closer and his hands began to sweat. Perspiration trickled down his face and tickled his neck as his breathing began to come in short gasps. How did one fight such a creature? But it was green! Paddy said if was red, kill it. No, Michele said red, orange and blue. NO! That was wrong. If it's not blue, kill it. Not green! Wait. This was green. Was it blue she said or green or yellow? He spun around in panic. The thing wailed again. Much nearer. The sound sent chills up his spine and over his head and his hands began to shake. His knees felt like water.
"Paddy!" He shouted and a chorus of chirping and fluttering erupted in the leaves just over his head. "Paddy Puffingtowne!" He shouted again and was immediately pelted with twigs and acorns for his efforts.
"Ow! Ow!" He jumped about as larger twigs and branches fell on his head and shoulders and the things in the tree keened and whistled and hissed at him.
The green form was near enough now to see clearly. It appeared to be a woman in a long flowing gown. Her face was obscured by a deep hood and her hair, long and wispy, flowed out behind her as if floating in water. He fell back against the roots and raised his sword. She seemed to look toward him and then let out an ear-splitting wail.
Planxty turned on his heel and stumbled blindly through the roots to the hollow in the tree, screaming all the way as he was pelted with acorns and bits and pieces of bark and twigs. He plunged into the darkness of the hollow and was immediately caught by strong arms and thrown to the ground. His head struck something hard and he sat up rubbing the offended spot and blinking in the blue light.
"Tsk! Tsk!" Paddy shook his head disdainfully. "Is thot how a Poor Knight o' Solomon's Temple reacts in th' face o' danger?"
"No!" Planxty told him miserably. "Thot's how a terrified apprentice reacts in th' face o' disaster!"
_


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I absolutely love your avatar!  The knight on the donkey. It reminds me of Don Quixote.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I absolutely love your avatar! The knight on the donkey. It reminds me of Don Quixote.


If I remember correctly, I stole it from a very famous author I know. LOL! That is no donkey! That is my fighting destrier "Twinkles"!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> If I remember correctly, I stole it from a very famous author I know. LOL! That is no donkey! That is my fighting destrier "Twinkles"!


hehehehe...that looks like something that author would use.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sister Meredith's apprentice is in for more trouble than he knows after he accidentally annoints himself with Dragon's Blood in the tenth book of the Assassin Chronicles:

_ Paddy Puffingtowne picked up the jagged remains of the little brown bottle on the side of the road and sniffed the contents gingerly. He made a terrible face and then quickly tossed the bottle in the ditch. He followed after it, dug a hole with the heel of his boot and then covered the bottle over with dirt and packed it down. Looking about carefully, he pulled a piece of brown paper from his pocket and sprinkled a few seeds onto the bare spot. Within seconds, clovers sprouted over the sight, covering the bare soil. He looked up and across the meadow in the direction of Mark Ramsay's home. He had not been in these parts in ages it seemed. Not since Andy had been sent off to the Far East. Now there was trouble brewing again. It was time for Andy to come home and yet he had not come. Andy was in a place that even he, Paddy Puffingtowne, could not reach him. Of course, the stubborn Scot had refused to listen to reason. Just because he was temporarily banished from the company of his Brothers, he needn't have cut himself off from his friends.
Merry's apprentice had really done it now. Planxty Grine was mortal even in this world. Just as Robert Adkins before him, Planxty had made the connection with the faery realms by way of the blood. But Bobby Adkins had been a much more level headed person than Planxty and the Dragon's Blood he had used had come from Andy's potion, not Pierre's, not Simon of Grenoble, the Grand Master's son. Planxty Grine was going to have a very hard time coping with the world into which he had stumbled. Furthermore, he'd not had just a tad of the elixir painted on his forehead like the others, he had absorbed a whole bottle on his skin and had even put some in his mouth by accident when he'd cut his hand and, in the process, added fresh blood to the mix as well. Planxty Grine would need help. Paddy stuffed his hands in the pockets of his bright green coat and set off across the meadow toward the great stone house, hoping to find Planxty at home behaving himself.
_


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish I were as wise as Paddy... Maybe if I live a couple hundred years I can get there...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the upcoming edition of the _Assassin Chronicles:. Book 22 "Holy Blood"_ Paddy and the elven King have their hands full with one of the King's younger charges.

_Il Dolce Mio rode his gray pony at breakneck speed from the portcullis gate of his castle to the front doors of the keep, which looked remarkably like his father's old castle. But his was deep in the forest and surrounded by great oak trees of incalculable age. Ferns and mosses clung to the stones softening the angles, vines climbed the stone sides and flowers were everywhere, hanging from the windows and arrowloops, twining themselves about the battlements and crenellations in a profusion of brilliant colors. The King paused before dismounting and looked up at his masterpiece, admiring its beauty, smiling to himself in self-satisfaction. This truly rivaled the Tuathan monstrosity and was much more homely and inviting than Corrigan's extravagant domicile. He was about to climb down when the front doors burst open as he slid from the pony and Paddy Puffingtowne stumbled down the steps to the bailey, waving his hands in front of his face. An entire troop of faery creatures streamed out of the keep, followed by a belch of white smoke. They all stood about coughing and choking and mumbling in aggravation as the King rushed up the steps. Il Dolce Mio took a quick count of his Royal Staff and his face crumpled into a terrible frown.
"Vannistephetti!" The King shouted as he pulled his shirt up over his mouth and nose. "Vanni! Where are you?!"
The smoke was beginning to clear out of the hall. Il Dolce Mio stood at the foot of the great staircase looking up as the boy came slowly down the stairs with a wide look of innocence in his face.
"Vanni! What have you been up to?" Il Dolce Mio accosted him. 
"I've been up to the roof, my King." Vanni came to stand beside him, looking about the deserted hall as if he had no idea why the King was shouting at him. "It is a beautiful day. Glorious! Not a cloud in the sky. Why it reminds me Venice in the springtime."
"Santa Maria." Il Dolce Mio grabbed the boy's arm and dragged him up the stairs. Vanni's long, curly hair bounced on his shoulders and tiny bells tinkled in his clothing. "You have never been to Venice! Much less in the spring! I have told you and told you to leave the magick alone. You are going to burn us out of house and home. You are not a sorcerer!"
The King continued to admonish the boy all the way to the roof. When he pushed the heavy door open, he stopped short, staring about the roof in dismay. The boy had created a scene straight out of old Venice. Building facades set on piers above a street of water. A lone gondola bobbed in the imitation river at his feet. One of Luff's herding boys stood in the gondola, wearing a striped shirt, a broad-brimmed hat and a sheepish look on his face.
"Wud ye care fur a droive, me Laird?" The herding boy bowed slightly to his king.
"Santa Maria!" Il Dolce Mio's mouth fell open. "Why did you do this?"
"I wanted to see what Venice was like." Vannistephetti hung his head. "Paddy Puffingtowne told me about it. He said the streets were made of water and that people went about in boats, singing songs and being very romantic. Why don't we have boats here in the Center, my King? Boats would be fun. We could sail up and down and&#8230;"
"Hush!" Il Dolce Mio turned on him. "I have told you that you must not do these things. There are people who would take you from us, if they learn you are here. Now, clean this up and come downstairs."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This excerpt from the Skull of Sidon, 14th book in the Assassin Chronicles series, is from the preface. The book starts off with a flashback to a scene when one of the Templars was lost whilst the Knight of Death chased a vampiric creature in Eastern Europe. No good fantasy series can be without its monsters and vampires, but vampires are the least of Chevalier Ramsay's worries.

_The creature they were after was a vicious mindless monster with only one thing in mind. Survival. It had been preying on the small hamlets and villages in the region for several months, killing pigs, chickens and goats in the main, but in the last few weeks, things had taken a turn for the worst and that was when Master d'Brouchart had learned of the incidents. A visiting bishop had taken note of the peasants' wild tales and passed them on to the Archbishop in Prague, who in turn had passed them on to one of the Cardinals at the Holy See. The Pope, upon hearing the story had sent a special envoy to see the Templar Master in Scotland, asking for his help&#8230; nay, begging for his help. The Pope, himself, could not openly acknowledge the existence of the Order of the Red Cross of Gold, but none-the-less had no problem calling upon them for assistance. The Cardinal had intimated that the Grand Master of the elusive Order of Templars still residing in Scotland had a certain interest in what the Church unofficially recognized as revenants. In this part of the world where such things were more common, they were known as Nosferatu&#8230; Wampyre or Vampires, undead, living off the blood of living creatures. This bloody bastard, who had supposedly died sometime the year before, had been the object of their pursuit for three long, miserable weeks, culminating in this stormy, midnight raid on the old Abbey just outside of a small Wallachian village northeast of Targoviste.
Chasing vampires was one of the most distasteful tasks put upon the Order's Knight of Death and he resented the fact more and more as the years went on. Most of these missions were nothing more than fantasies in the minds of hysterical peasants, trying to explain the inexplicable. But this time, they were on to something very real and very dangerous. A real, honest to God vampire. He would have to run him down, cut off his head and bury his body face down in the ground. It was the fifth such creature he had hunted down in his career. They were mean, nasty and generally filthy animals, barely recognizable as having once been human. This one was huge!
They followed the thing up the hillside to another narrow lane winding up the mountainside where the ground leveled out a bit. They drew up in a tight knot and tried to scan the slope further up for signs of the regenerate. The lightning helped, but it was hard to see through the rain that continued to stand against them.
"There!" Gerald pointed again and shouted before spurring his horse up the lane. 
Mark squinted through the rain and saw the fleeting shadow of the hulk slogging through the muddy road a few hundred yards away. He gigged his own horse and rode after the apprentice.
The creature looked back, roared at them and started climbing the slope again on all fours. This rock face was much steeper than the one they had just traversed and if they were going to follow, they would have to go on foot. The thing would have the advantage of higher ground.
Mark caught up with his apprentice and dismounted.
"We'll go up!" he said and turned to wait for Corrigan to catch up. The Knight of the Golden Eagle dismounted and drew his sword and dagger.
"Stay here with the horses, Brother!" Mark ordered. "Gerald and I will head him off and send him back this way. Keep an eye out. He might double back!"
Corrigan nodded and took hold of the horses' reins and stabbed his sword in the mud before sheathing his dagger. He crossed himself quickly and said a quick prayer for protection to the Holy Mother and then held his sword at the ready in his left hand.
Half way up the slope, Mark lost sight of their quarry. The rocks, the rain and the shadows obscured him completely. They climbed on until they reached a narrow ledge where they were able to stand upright. The storm was abating, the lightning growing sparser. Suddenly, Gerald grabbed his arm and pointed to the right. Mark spun around in time to see the creature levering a huge boulder loose with a tree limb. The muddy ground holding the rock in place gave way and the rock tumbled toward them. 
They leapt out of the way, falling face down in the mud as the first boulder crashed past them. The rock struck against more rocks, dislodging them from the mountainside as it went, creating a muddy rockslide, and picking up momentum. 
"Corrigan!!" Gerald shouted and tried to climb to his feet, slipping and sliding down the slope. 
Mark grabbed him and stopped him before he became part of the devastation. The lightning provided a stop-action sequence in front of their horrified eyes as a good portion of the ledge on which they stood plummeted down toward the Knight of the Golden Eagle and their hapless horses.
When the ground stopped moving, there was no sign of Carlisle Corrigan, the horses or the monster who had started the landslide.
_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the The Red Cross of Gold XIV:. The Skull of Sidon, Mark Andrew has double trouble because of an error in judgement and now he has a sticky problem with what some might call "just a matter of time". Book 14 of the Assassin Chronicles is available on Amazon for $2.99

_"Yes," she nodded. "Your brother has been most indulgent. It makes it more... homey."
"Homey?" He smiled slightly. "You are feeling well?" He looked about awkwardly. The old wool rug had been replaced by one of more modern design with a pink and green flowered border. The room was definitely female and she had even hung lace draperies over the deep windows. A fire crackled in the stone fireplace and a painting of a young girl dancing with faeries hung over the mantle. He looked up at the painting and a slight smile played across his face momentarily. 
"I'm feeling very well for a pregnant prisoner," she told him and took up her seat at the table again. "Won't you sit down?"
"No, thank you." He turned his back on the fire and put his hands behind his back. "I won't take too much of your time."
"Oh, thank God." She smiled. "I thought I might have to cancel all my appointments and plans for the evening." She pretended to pick up a telephone and pressed her hand to her ear. "Hello? Jeeves, hold oll me colls fur th' evenin'. I'll be entertainin' th' Knoight o' Death."
"That's very good," he nodded. "You've been spending too much time with Luke."
"He's very accommodating." She raised her chin slightly at the mention of Luke.
"You really have been spending too much time with him," he repeated and his tone was slightly different from before. "He wants you to stay here with him... indefinitely."
Merry frowned. "Indefinitely? What does that mean?"
"He wants you to stay here even after the baby is born." Mark Andrew lowered his head slightly and looked at her intensely. "He says that you've changed your mind about the baby and that you want to keep it now."
"You get right to the point, don't you?" She turned her head to look at the darkness beyond the lace draperies.
"I find it best to be forthcoming," he said. "There's no use mincing words and pussy-footing about. You either want the child or not. You either love my brother or not."
"Love your brother?" She snapped her head around. "Did he tell you that, too?"
"No," Mark Andrew shook his head. "He did not mention love."
"That figures." She looked out the window again. "I like him. He's... simple. I don't mean that in a derogatory way. I mean he is simple and straightforward and what you see is what you get. I find that quite unusual in a man. Generally, they try to hide everything that they are up to and make up some other persona to show the world and you never get to know them until it's too late. He doesn't beat about the bush and he doesn't do a lot of unnecessary thinking."
"No, he's never been big on thinking. He's more adept at doing," Mark Andrew told her. "It's the 'doing' that concerns me."
This remark caused her to turn her head very slowly toward him again.
"If you mean to accuse him of anything, Sir Ramsay, then I would advise you to think again." She pushed herself up. "If there is one thing you don't know about your own brother, then this is something I can tell you. He has never come to my bed. And that is to his credit. I only wish that I could have said the same about you, sir."
Mark Andrew closed his eyes. This was not going well at all. This was not what he had come here for. He was driving the wedge between them even deeper._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Skull of Sidon is a horror story of an unexpected sort. No, the book is still Fantasy/Templar Fiction, but the actual legend of the Skull of Sidon is a terrible story and one that Meredith could have done without. In the fourteenth book of the Assassin Chronicles, she is trying to use her magick to help solve the mystery of what might be changing the world as they know it. Something in the Abyss has apparently driven the Healer insane. $2.99 at Amazon.com (also available in paperback).

_Louis tapped on the door and stepped inside without waiting for an invitation.
"How is he?" She asked immediately.
"He is awake." 
Louis walked to the cabinet that held the liquor and poured himself a drink of plain water. "He was with Lavon. He is upset because we pulled him out and left de Bleu."
"I didn't see anyone else," Merry objected.
"He said de Bleu had passed out. There was not much air where he was."
"Where? Where were they? What was that place?" She asked reluctantly.
"It was a chamber that Simon had made for them from the rock. Something was coming up the cavern, he said, and they had to get out of the way," Louis sighed and sat heavily on the footstool at her feet. "He doesn't think that de Bleu can get out. He's trapped there. We will have to try to find him."
"Oh, my God," Merry cried as she put her hand over her mouth. Did things never get better? Poor Lavon! Her own grandson and she could not help him. She was a failure.
"And the Djinni said that Oriel was going to marry him because her husband, Lavon, has been gone for ages," Louis went on miserably and turned up the glass. He drained the water from the glass and then slammed it against the wall. Glass shards flew in all directions, Merry cringed.
"We have to go back there," Merry said and stood up. "Now. Get Lucio. And Armand. Perhaps his presence will help me locate his nephew. Between the two of us there must be a connection to him."
Louis got up and went in search of their companions. Merry drew a deep breath and brushed her hair back from her face. She would go back and find Lavon and pull him free as well and then she would resume her search for Mark Andrew. No more breaks. They were wasting time. People could be dying while she sat feeling sorry for herself. Her thoughts were interrupted when the phone rang. She almost shrieked before grabbing up the phone. No one had called this number in ages. There were very few reasons for anyone to call them. Most of their communications were electronic. Only Simon of Grenoble and Lucio had made regular use of the phone in the past few years.
"Hello?" She said hesitantly and for one fleeting moment, she half-expected to hear Mark Andrew's voice answer her.
"Meredith?" A man's voice, almost as hesitant as her own.
Her heart froze. For a moment, she imagined that the Lord of the Abyss was calling her on the phone.
"Sister?" The voice came again.
"Yes?" She answered and looked around the room. This voice was almost as familiar as Ramsay's.
"Sister!" More insistent. 
"Master?" Her eyes widened.
"This is Edgard," he said.
"Yes?" She nodded into the phone. 
"I am in Edinburgh," he said simply.
"You will come here?" She asked him hopefully. They needed him. They needed all the help they could get.
"I will if you permit it," he said and his voice sounded cold and distant.
"I would be honored," she told him truthfully.
"Who is there... besides yourself?"
"Everyone," she said and then her shoulders sagged. "Well, not everyone. The Grand Master is not here."
"I see. And my son?"
"Yes," she was extremely glad to be able to say so. "He only just arrived. Would you like to speak to him?"
"If you think it would be advisable."
"Hold on, Sir." She rushed from the library and down the hall to Simon's room.
She burst into the room with the phone in her hand. 
"Simon!" She smiled at him broadly. He was sitting on the side of the bed staring at the wall blankly. He turned his head slowly to look at her. The look on his face was one she had never seen there before.
"What is it, Sister?" His voice did not match his expression.
"Your father, Simon." She held out the phone to him.
"My father?" He frowned and shook his head. "I have no father." He did not sound bitter, just confused.
Merry backed out of the room and put the phone to her ear again.
"I'm sorry, Sir, Simon is... Simon is..." she didn't know what to say. "Sir, you should come as quickly as possible. Simon is not well."
"I see," d'Brouchart's voice was full of resignation or perhaps something else.
"You will come, won't you?" She asked in a low voice. "I'll tell the others."
"I will."_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I found this book to be a horror story within a story... grand job...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, my friend. Yes it is sort of a story within a story and the Legend of the Skull of Sidon is pretty gruesome. And not only that, there are lots of screw things going on in the fourteenth book of the Assassin Chronicles. Meredith is trying to commit suicide and someone has stabbed Mark Andrew with his own sword... again?! The Assassin Chronicles are not meant for younger readers and contains some sexual material, adult language and violence. $2.99 at Amazon.

_Carlisle Corrigan dragged Merry up the beach and flung her onto the sand. She coughed and sputtered and sat up, wiping the sand and water from her face. 
"Why did you do that?!" she shouted at him as he sat down and began to pull off his boots.
"You were drowning," he told her incredulously. "Why'd you jump over if you can't swim? What are you trying to do, kill yourself?"
"Yes. As a matter of fact. Yes!" she answered angrily and muttered to herself as she pulled off her sneakers and then her socks. "Isn't that what you all want? Don't you want me dead? Isn't that why you came here? To kill me?"
"No, that was not my intention at all," Carlisle denied the accusation and shook his wet curls. He looked down at the cuts and bruises in his palms and winced at the pain that saving her had caused him&#8230; all unappreciated. "I came here to find out what Mark Ramsay is up to. Why he would bring a woman here? I didn't come to kill anyone."
"Then why did you kill him?" she asked and then narrowed her eyes. She had just been saved from suicide by a murderer. "Christopher told me what you did to him on the roof. What has he done to you? He saved my life. He brought me here to keep me from going to jail for something he did. He could have just left me in Texas to face the police or he could have just killed me. Who are you people and what do you want from me? It's no wonder all the Templars are gone. You kill each other off like flies."
"We didn't kill him. He's not dead&#8230; yet," Carlisle told her as he stood up and offered her his elbow. She pulled herself up and grimaced as the effort hurt her wrists. He frowned as he noticed the blood oozing through the wet bandages on her wrists, the result of another apparently botched suicide attempt. She was a complete failure it seemed. "We just want to talk to him. We want to know the same things about you. Who are you? What do you want from us?"
Merry simple stared at him as if he was from another planet. He was too pretty to be a man and was about four inches shorter than her. His hair was a beautiful strawberry blond and hung about his face in curly ringlets just like her own blond hair.
"We're a sorry mess, sister," he said quietly as he perused her soaked bandages, looking for serious trouble and finding none. She had missed the veins or else they were already healed. "Did you do that, too? Did he save you from that, too?"
"I did. And, yes, he did," she told him irritably. "If it's any of your business. Your illustrious Knight of Death saved my sorry life twice. And now you've done it. What is it with you people? Christopher told me that Mark Ramsay was dead. That one of you stuck him with his own sword."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

With doppelgangers running around in the woods, the confusion can't get much worse. Add confusion to fear and fairies and there is bound to be more trouble for the Order of the Red Cross of Gold. $2.99 at Amazon. Not intended for young readers.

_Corrigan looked up into the tree. "Do you see that up there, Brother?"
Simon looked up into the swaying limbs above them. There were numerous green and blue shimmering orbs floating in the limbs of the tree. "What do you suppose that is?"
"I don't know. More of the enchantment. Ghosts?" Corrigan speculated and received a rather sound thump on the head for his trouble. He leaned to retrieve the missile and discovered it to be a sweet gum ball. "Ow." He rubbed his head and looked up again. "Who's up there?"
"Who's down there?" A tiny voice answered him and a chorus of giggles came from the branches.
"My name is Corrigan!" The Knight of the Golden Eagle said irritably. "Who are you?"
"We are many. You are few. We are numberless. You are two."
"No riddles!" Carlisle shouted up at the tree. "Come out where we can see you."
"Oh no, no, no." The voices sounded like at least three or four voices mixed. "Are you a friend of the Mighty Djinni?"
"Perhaps," Corrigan answered them.
"Perhaps you should not talk to them," Simon told him in a low voice. The orbs of light were now diving closer to them. 
"The Mighty Djinni is great you see. And he has given us this tree."
"Djinn. These are mystical creatures." Corrigan leaned close to the Healer to whisper in his ear. "We used to see them all the time in Wales. But civilization has pushed them out."
He stood again. "Are you faery folk? The Mighty Djinni is a great faery."
"Oh, yes. He's great indeed. But he is not of faery seed. Of his glory we may sing. But he is the son of Adar, the king."
"The king? I thought Mark Ramsay was the king hereabouts?" Carlisle's eyebrows shot up.
_


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

that cover is the way I feel after 2 days on my diet !!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! My friend, VW! Where have you been, man? You should be proud of yourself.  Is it one of those fad diets?  Are you eating only cuttlefish and chicken liver or what?  Just kidding.  Good to hear you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! Only 9 days left before Halloween. If you haven't started the _Assassin Chronicles_, yet, you can get to the *Skull of Sidon* by Halloween if you read 1.55555.... books a day. 

My Sample Sunday will have a hidden code in it which will allow readers to download free copies of The Skull of Sidon for a Limited Time.

You can read my Sample Sunday post early at: http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/2011/10/22/sample-sunday-october-23-2011/?preview=true&preview_id=396&preview_nonce=a463dcc9c8


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

i missed the offer hope you put one up soon...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed your post!  I can always do another promotion as long as I am careful and not trying to do it at 3:00 AM or after a particularly grueling experience such as talking to the IRS!

So let's see.  This book happens to be one of my favorites.  I like to give things away (especially to the IRS, it seems   ). So here we go.  I shall give anyone who mails me the last line of Book 11:. Ars Arabia or Book 12:. the Son of the Moon.  The free book will be for Book 14:. The Skull of Sidon from Smashwords.

Send the last line along with where you want the coupon code sent, and I will oblige you with a free download.  

How's that?  Oh, yeah, send answers to [email protected]
 
Offer ends 2/10/2012


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The fourteenth book in the Assassin Chronicles series entitled the Skull of Sidon refers to an obscure legend concerning the tale of a certain Lord of Sidon (a Templar Grand Master), who supposedly had a little necrophiliatic romp with a Lady of Maraclea, dug up her body nine months later and found the skull of an infant in the tomb with her. Although this story sounds quite macabre and makes everyone go "Gah!", it is actually all symbolic once the deeper meanings are discerned. If you want to know more about it, I found a good link for you http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/sociopol_masonsknightstemplar06.htm
If you are just into reading Epic Fantasy, the fourteenth book carries on the idea of physical fulfillment of prophecy and physical manifestations of alchemical practices.
Read on Kindle for $3.99 or in paperback from Amazon Createspace https://www.createspace.com/3462608


----------

